# Tried To Recruit



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

here at the rv park,looks like maybe a 23', but she said " I looked up the forum once, but we are not interested"


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

What the heck. The more I think about it, Keystone should have requirements for Outback owners. They should be required to have traits common to all of us. Like...obsessive compulsive behavior.......Well that pretty much covers it!









Brian

FYI, I'm gona check this link every 10 5 minutes to see if there are any new posts.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> here at the rv park,looks like maybe a 23', but she said " I looked up the forum once, but we are not interested"


It is obvious.....they went to the wrong forum.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I talked to two different OB owners and neither as interested in learning anything more about their campers on our fine forum. One of them didn't even want to talk to another OB owner, too interested in getting their fishing line wet. Oh well, their loss.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, I've tried on a couple of occasions to recurit, even gave them my Outbacker.com card, but never have been able to get someone on the forum.

I guess there's no accounting for some people's lack of taste.

Mark


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

If is wasn't for this site/forum, who knows what I would of bought!! I lurked around this site for a while and after reading alot of posts, I knew I have to buy an Outback......It really is too bad, they have no idea what they are missing......from a ton of laughter to a mass of FREE technical assistance from knowledgeable people, just wanting to help!

You can lead a horse to water, but can't make them drink!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Jelly Donut said:


> If is wasn't for this site/forum, who knows what I would of bought!! I lurked around this site for a while and after reading alot of posts, I knew I have to buy an Outback......It really is too bad, they have no idea what they are missing......from a ton of laughter to a mass of FREE technical assistance from knowledgeable people, just wanting to help!
> 
> You can lead a horse to water, but can't make them drink!


And sometimes it is the other end of the horse you are dealing with.


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

Not having any TT experience I have avoided a lot of mishaps by reading the sound advice found on here and have had enjoyable family camping trips, so if I haven't said it before to you thanks.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

roo camper said:


> Not having any TT experience I have avoided a lot of mishaps by reading the sound advice found on here and have had enjoyable family camping trips, so if I haven't said it before to you thanks.


Yup! I, too, have learned a lot of valuable lessons here - from other Outbackers who have learned it the hard way - and from "seasoned" Outbackers. The old adage that, "We are smarter, collectively, than any of us individually" is definately proven here every day. I have yet to post a question or a problem on this site that hasn't been answered 99.9% of the time with a solution. And usually within a few hours - never more than a day.

That's why I always try to take a few minutes to offer advice (where I have experience) when someone is looking for an answer. I always try, too, to post my agreement with a particular answer, if there are multiple opinions. (Some times, we give so much advice it's hard for folks to know which avenue to take!)

But when the fish are bitin' . . .









Mike


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

roo camper said:


> Not having any TT experience I have avoided a lot of mishaps by reading the sound advice found on here and have had enjoyable family camping trips, so if I haven't said it before to you thanks.


X2


----------

